# Inksoft or deconetwork



## Solltirol (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I'm in the process of setting up, my shop and ecommerce store.
I need some updates on
Deconetwork versus inksoft.

I'm using deconetwork, since at least 3 months, but the backend is so slow, and outdated , the designer tool is very limited 
And have come across many issues.

I've seen a lot off threads on this topic , but would love someone with experience with both to , give me some advice .

Many thanks


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Solltirol,

I'd be glad to help you with any questions on DecoNetwork you might have.

We're actually releasing a brand new backend that really streamlines the setup process. It would be great to get your input on this considering you have some comments on the current speed.

Speed wise we're pretty happy with where it currently is. Our test show we're about three times faster. You can see some results here Uptime and response rate – How do we compare?DecoNetwork Blog

If you could DM me your email address I'd like to pick your brain a little on your experience with the backend and identify some of the areas which are slowing you down. I'll shoot you a quick messages.

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## Solltirol (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
How is the back end , especially for connecting to suppliers.


I must admit the guys at Deconetwork have been very helpful and are working on my problems.Hopefully it can be all sorted , hopefully they can help me get up and running quick.

Thanks
Again


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I recommend Deconetwork. Their Business Hub is very comprehensive and has a host of features. It's not the fastest but not bad for a cloud solution. Their front-end isn't the best, but that should change with the release of V8. 

Ink Soft. Can't say much apart from them hardly ever replying to emails. Deconetwork are these days very responsive and supportive.


----------



## Solltirol (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Zhenjie

I think your right in what you say, I've never had an issue with contacting support. They are all very helpful.
That stands for alot. Since my first post. Deconetwork, have come up with a solution to my problems and are helping me on my project.

Many thanks for your input


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had Deco for roughly 2 years. I use the crap out of it on the backend. It is slow at time, but works for us with 2 DTG machines. I have found that adding some manual items like decals are very clunky, but I think we have it. This week I have been wanting a few things to come to fruition. I want to see this V8 and the front end designs. I have never been one to make my site the money driver. I use the affiliate stores for that. However I want it to be a starting point. There are so many other companies out there that have a great front end and it didn't cost them a ton of money, in fact some were premade templates. I have had great customer service by the folks at deco. "Most" of the time they were responsive in my tickets, there were a few issues where things sat for days. I want to stay with them due to my customer data and the affiliate designs we have in there now with 35+ stores under us, but this front end, plus shipstation integration that's seamless, QB integration all need to be done asap for us to keep growing. Unfortunately some of those are on the back burner. I was thinking about leaving this December or prepping if I didn't see any changes or even a slight flash of a preview of it. I would even sign a non disclosure. I want to know that my $240+ a month is going to something good. Too many other places could give me all that I want.


----------



## Solltirol (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys , appreciate the feed back.
The support has been great. Plus ink soft emailed me the other day and said they only operate in the states, which is in this day and age very funny ! Considering software is universal around the world online !


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

deertrackdesign said:


> I want to know that my $240+ a month is going to something good. Too many other places could give me all that I want.


I was fortunate enough to see a Preview of Deco8, both the new backend design and frontend framework. My advice is to hold it out and stick with them until Deco8 is launched!

The new framework, responsive designer, etc will bring it in line with today's modern standards. It'll finally match the impressiveness of its existing Decohub.


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I would love to, but deco needs to toss us a little bone then of some pics or something. I am dropping $240 a month for this. Others are offering far less. I just want it proven to me that it's going to be as good and soon. Soon is not mid to late 2017 either. This business moves way too fast to be behind in any which way. I have 2 DTG machines from early this year and now they are dinosaurs already compared to what's out there under $30k. 

like I said I would be happy with a personal email with a clip or pictures showing what it looks like even if it's not final.. And then a "good" rough idea on when it will be estimated to launch. $240 x 12 months x 2 years is a ton of money to have a clunky front end website with horrible H1 ref or lack there of. 
Again, love the back end.. just hate the front.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

There have been screenshots and video snippets of the new Deco8 on the Deconetwork forums and Deco show. I've seen it in the flesh. Light at the end of the tunnel so to say.

Release date, not sure, but it's the first time in years I feel it will actually be released.

Affiliate stores will finally look like they were built in 2016 and not from the 90's


----------

